# What herps do you want next?



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

First of all, it's great to be on a site where you can talk about herps without somebody going "eww you have herpes?". 

I know that for most of us, the herps are an addiction. They're like Pringles, you really can't stop at one. What's next on your list?

Mine are:

- a pacman frog
- beardies (I think I'm in with a good chance, my mum saw some at the reptile shop down the road and fell in love with them)
- a tarantula... but this is probably a long way off, because I need to get over the remnants of my fear of spiders. I'm much better than I used to after educating myself on them, but I have yet to hold a T. I'm making bold steps!
- a turtle. But this might not happen because of how much outside space they need... we only have a wee garden.

I'll probably end up getting several snakes in the interim, but I want as many different kinds of reptiles and amphibians as I can, not just snakes.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

My next rep is going to be either another beardie OR a cham of some kind....would love a bosc but that isnt going to be for a LONG time lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I always seem to purchase reps that I never originally intended keeping. Apart from a few species that is.

Usually I'll walk into a shop and see something there which the owner will proceed to place in my hands, which I can't resist - leaving me with an empty wallet.......again LOL


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i dream of having basin emeralds but they are so frighteningly expensive! talk about a nervous nelly! having a snake that costs so much would honestly scare the hell out of me. i mean if it didn't look exactly right one day... i would freak. i guess i'll have to wait until i have a neighbor drinking buddy who is a reptile vet!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

How much are basins in the us ? :lol2: didnt think they would be to expensive?


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

A JCP, a hoggie and an ackie or two!
Ben


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I always seem to purchase reps that I never originally intended keeping. Apart from a few species that is.
> 
> Usually I'll walk into a shop and see something there which the owner will proceed to place in my hands, which I can't resist - leaving me with an empty wallet.......again LOL


Me too! I didn't mean to buy my king or BRB. With the gecko I walked in and asked what I could put in a 2 foot tank and they showed me a leo and well... love at first sight.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Ooooo

A Boiga, probably nigriceps
IJ carpet
High yellow Jungle carpet
IJ Jag 
A 'normal' Jag would be nice hehe
FWC
Eastern Hoggie (I can but dream)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I think my "realistic" next list is:

An aberrant albino or aberrant black and white California King Snake
A Spotted python
A Western Hognose
MAYBE a Rankins' Dragon - I'm not as keen on beardies, but the Rankins are cute. But we'd have to set up another BIG enclosure.
I'd be tempted to have Collareds too. I wonder if we could have a 2X2X2 viv and a 3X2X2 viv underneath Diablo's current housing, with a Rankin's in the larger and a Collared in the smaller?

And we'd like to get some nice inverts:
A couple of different millipedes - I like the red-legged black ones, but we want a range of them.
A couple of different stick insects - various species, from huge to small and colourful.
A couple of different mantids - again, from huge to small and colourful.
A couple of different roach species (probably Madagascan hissers, among others)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> How much are basins in the us ? :lol2: didnt think they would be to expensive?


oh about in quid, .....700-1400 quid or there abouts. i bought my northern emeralds on kingsnake.com - the information portal for reptile and amphibian hobbyists. classifieds. check it out, they have some good stuff there and pics too. i ain't rich like most of you are!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

I really can't decide whether to get a snake (will be my first snake) or another gecko. 
won't be getting another rep until after xmas anyways so I have a while to decide!!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

kolo said:


> I really can't decide whether to get a snake (will be my first snake) or another gecko.
> won't be getting another rep until after xmas anyways so I have a while to decide!!


Go for the snake!:smile:
Ben


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Go for the snake!:smile:
> Ben


heh, I might have to wait till I move out for a snake anyway, I don't know whether my mum would let me have on in the house! :lol2:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not even a little hoggie?! They're so cute!
Ben


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> Not even a little hoggie?! They're so cute!
> Ben


I don't think she would be persuaded until I actually got one. She wasn't too fond of me getting a gecko but now she loves it! haha


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

So buy it when she's not there!
Ben


----------



## Light (May 30, 2007)

I'm getting a leo soon, that'll do for a while


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> So buy it when she's not there!
> Ben


she'd be like "WHAT???YOU HAVE BOUGHT A SNAKE???....aw...it's pretty cute isn't it?"

:lol2:


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

a tort and some golden mantellas for me!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Western hoggie and maybe another corn, but wont be till next year :grin1:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

kolo said:


> she'd be like "WHAT???YOU HAVE BOUGHT A SNAKE???....aw...it's pretty cute isn't it?"
> 
> :lol2:


 
:lol2:See, perfect system!
Ben


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

HABU said:


> oh about in quid, .....700-1400 quid or there abouts. i bought my northern emeralds on kingsnake.com - the information portal for reptile and amphibian hobbyists. classifieds. check it out, they have some good stuff there and pics too. i ain't rich like most of you are!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


i have a bunch of basins,you can adopt one of mine:lol2:
regards gaz


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

my wish list

*this year (hopefully)*

dwarf sand gekos

*next year...*

CORNS
butter stripe male:mf_dribble:

any stripe female het butter

ROYAL

*and the year after lol*

CORNS

pair lavenders

blizzard?

BRB

That should keep me going lol


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

first im after a red beardie and then a pair of ackies


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

gaz said:


> i have a bunch of basins,you can adopt one of mine:lol2:
> regards gaz


 
someday i'll have at least two, knock on wood. remember, every dog has its day!:lol2: too bad my dealers don't have a lay away plan. i'd put a baby in lay away and hopefully pay it off before it dies of old age!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i've always wated a tegu, and have had a deposit on one, and half paid for it in a shop before... 
(but transferred it to pay for the surinam, cuz they said they'd be getting blue ones in, so i waited for those ~ since to find that there's no chance, and Ron St Pierre don't export their tegus, so they lied about that too!  ) 

now i've been close to having one a couple of times, it's made me more determined to have one! 

also on the immediate list (should be buying next month) is a visual albino boa, and an arabesque boa... 

there's also a list of retics Mason wants... but we are going to be really fussy with those, cuz he wants a Super Tiger Het Albino... (so we're really only going to buy that from Bob Clark. wouldn't trust the het otherwise) 

oh, and a male mexican milk snake! been impossible to find any so far! 

there's always stuff on the list we want... but we are now only concentrating on things that are in our breeding plans! 

sami


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

My list is mainly more spiders and scorps now, as I don't really have much room for any more reps.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

A Boa,
another bearded dragon or two.
some dwarf sand geckos.
cresties.
mournings
2 more leos.

um... And probably others when i decide what else i'd want


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ill have a trice but dunno what cage etc i need for it


would also have a few leopard tortoises or more hermanns


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

I want loads more corn snakes LOL.
Dawn


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Andy b 1 said:


> ill have a trice but dunno what cage etc i need for it
> 
> small rattly cage with broken exhaust to perch on should do it:lol2:
> regards gaz


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

But but but! i bought a new exhaust yesterday!
Just gotta get it welded on


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

a green tree python for me but not till next year


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Trice said:


> But but but! i bought a new exhaust yesterday!
> Just gotta get it welded on


hmmmmm new cage requirements for a trice
new exhaust for perching
shiny new welding for preening in
old knackered exhaust to be used as hide
regards gaz:grin1:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mine is a copperhead, next year sometime


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

gaz said:


> hmmmmm new cage requirements for a trice
> new exhaust for perching
> shiny new welding for preening in
> old knackered exhaust to be used as hide
> regards gaz:grin1:


Lmao. the old exhaust is falling off  quite funny cause i parked next to a skyline with over 500 bhp yesterday. My cars pathetic  lol.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

iv just started with reps and now i want them all!!

my list would be something like this

Madagascan giant day gecko
nile monitor or green tree monitor
some anoles
beardies
taiwan beauty snakes
corn snake
poison arrows,red eyes trees and monkey frogs
and various inverts mainly scorps


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> mine is a copperhead, next year sometime


akistrodon?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> akistrodon?


yeh a contortrix, not entirely sure of what subspecies yet, il have to see whats about nearer the time.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> akistrodon?


Gesundheit!


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I want two female desert iggies from Christy.......anyone going up to wales from devon or vice versa??

LMAO
:lol2:

I may be getting 1.2 leo's soon....if he replies to me and has'nt sold them yet. lol


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Im thinking about a royal next year sometime. Id also like another tegu, probably a red but Id really like a blue (trying to find someone that can offer them outside the US is a pain in the arse though).

My most wanted though would be an armadillo lizard, C.cataphractus. Sadly there are none anywhere, so I dont think its going to happen!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeh a contortrix, not entirely sure of what subspecies yet, il have to see whats about nearer the time.


northerns, like from my neck of the woods are drop dead gorgeous. photos never really do them justice. you can't see the nuances of the pattern. southerns are nice and trans pecos. i've only had northerns. i'm sold!! mellow, always good feeders. you won't be disappointed! of course, if you already worked with them you know what i'm talking about. i almost feel unworthy of having such a nice pit viper right here. i'll tell you some war stories sometime about them!:lol2:


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

a pair of BCC guyana redtails
a pari of BCC suriname redtails
possibly a pair or peruvian redtails also
Emerald tree boa (possibly pair)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> northerns, like from my neck of the woods are drop dead gorgeous. photos never really do them justice. you can't see the nuances of the pattern. southerns are nice and trans pecos. i've only had northerns. i'm sold!! mellow, always good feeders. you won't be disappointed! of course, if you already worked with them you know what i'm talking about. i almost feel unworthy of having such a nice pit viper right here. i'll tell you some war stories sometime about them!:lol2:


:lol2: I have been around them when they have been hooked and placed on a flat surface and the one I saw was calm as you like, didnt strike or show any aggeression and was a beautiful little snake, it was labeled as a big bend, im not sure whether thats a breeding farm or something??


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

A hogg isle boa, it iwll be a while though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

SiUK said:


> :lol2: I have been around them when they have been hooked and placed on a flat surface and the one I saw was calm as you like, didnt strike or show any aggeression and was a beautiful little snake, it was labeled as a big bend, im not sure whether thats a breeding farm or something??


big bend is a park in texas. wild there.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ah I see.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

next rep I'd like is a Leo (not sure on morph)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

this just popped up on my computer Green Tree Pythons For Sale by Breeder


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

hmmm, a blizzard corn, or maybe a strawberry snow. 

Still havn't decided :lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

ermmmmm.............
i would like a butter corn,and candycane corn hatchling,if anyone has any in the nx couple months P.M me ... and i think that would be the end of the snakes collecting..................for now
i dont think im brave enough for anyother type of snake.lol
but i would also love a tortoise:mf_dribble:but havent done my research yet


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm going to get a blood python when i'm set up with a descent job, Might get another beardie and some more leos.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

In theory I am only buying things to "pair up" with what I already have, which will be:

1.0 adult FWC
1.0 unicolour cribo
0.0.1 southern pine (must get round to probing mine...)
though theres no rush on the pine or fwc really

However... this year I will once again have the pituophis vs rear-fanged curiosities debate. I always think I want more RF stuff, but then I see pits and the money just flies from my account! *sigh*


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

WELL MINE WOULD HAVE TO BE A BURMESE PYTHON ONCE MY DAD STARTS OUR NEW REP ROOM THTA WILL BE THE NEWEST ADDITION ( JUST GOT TO TALK MUM ROUND :flrt


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> my wish list
> 
> *this year (hopefully)*
> 
> ...


and - if I win the lottery - a Pied royal!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Woohoo! Can scratch JCP off my list-got my first today!
Ben


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

i want a male leo, would love an iggy, and would kill for another rotal py, oh and maybe another beardie!! oh and a chamelian or two... Maybe I'll stop now!!:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Its so hard to know.
always looking for partners for our current "single" species of lizards, and more leos.

But I see a tropical set up, big viv... housing soemthing like Water dragons, basiliscs, sailfin lizards.............. or possibly mayeb green anoles or day geckos being the next set up and possibly all for the remainder of this year.


----------



## Galaxy Girl (Aug 23, 2007)

oh yeah! you just reminded me...I forgot Water Dragons on my list!!
And i also have my eye on a rather nice chillie rose right now!!


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

My next lists are generally just diversifying my collection;

Sumatran Short-Tailed Python (Black Blood)
"Marble" Borneo Short-Tails
100% Het Albino females!

My wish lists that I'm working towards include;

True Bangka Island Locale Blood Pythons
True Sarawak State Locale Short-Tailed Python
"Ultra-Breit" Borneo Short-Tails
Super-Striped Blood Pythons

And maybe a few other things that take my fancy along the way!


----------



## naKedm0nkey (Sep 14, 2007)

I definetely want to go back to the big monitors. Miss them like mad. Hell even Boscs would be nice again. Sadly no room. Gonna keep diversifying my snake collection, especially the corns. Really getting into them, love them to bits. Not as cute and cuddly as a monitor but still nice.


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Mine are:

Albino Male Super Giant Leopard Gecko
Super/Giant Female Leopard Gecko
Albino or Snow Male Kenyan Sand Boa.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

actually, i wish i was still in the service and could just hop a flight to tokyo and find *O* and party with him and drink some habu sake till he decided to give me his boelen's python as a present then i would stagger back to base with it and fly home ha ha! ......guess that won't ever happen!:lol2:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

beardie for me, theres loads 2 many to list but there mainly tarantulas


----------



## weeburd (Sep 12, 2007)

We only just got a little leopard gecko two and a half weeks ago and already i have decided i want a little creastie, Im addicted already. :lol2:


----------

